# Magnesium chloride



## bmcknight86 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hello. I am a beginner hot process liquid soap maker. I know you can thicken diluted paste using table salt (sodium chloride) but can you do the same with magnesium salt (magnesium chloride) I already have a ton for making bath salts and salt scrubs. Just trying to find another use. If no answers soon I may try with some goat milk soap paste I made yesterday


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 30, 2021)

Magnesium will react with sodium soap to form insoluble magnesium soap -- soap scum in other words. If you want your soap to remain a functional cleanser, I recommend using only sodium salts for thickening.


----------



## jpk (Nov 20, 2022)

what about DR TEALS liquid body soap? they use magnesium sulfate epsom salts. trying to figure out how tthey make the liquid soap with magnesium


----------



## Marsi (Nov 20, 2022)

Dr Teals is a synthetic detergent based wash, not a liquid soap.
The restrictions (on using calcium and magnesium) to avoid soap scum don't apply if it's not soap.

From their website:
Water, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Fragrance, Lauramide Dea, Polyquaternium-7, Sodium Chloride, Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose, Glycerin, Sodium Peg-7 Olive Oil Carboxylate, Citric Acid, Melaleuca Alternoifia (Tea Tree) Leaf Oil, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, Tocopheryl Acetate, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Disodium Edta, Magnesium Sulfate, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone.


----------

